# What grade wire wool is suitable for exhaust tips?



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be detailing my friends car this weekend. I'd like to polish up his exhausts with some autosol and wire wool. I've never used wire wool before, so was wondering which grade I will need. ultra-fine, fine, medium?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

00 grade fine wire wool is good - Cleanyourcar sell it, as do other traders iirc


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

00 Grade is the one along with a decent aluminium cleaner. It can be a messy job but well worth the effort.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks guys.
Time to place a small order :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep 00 - that's all I would use :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

its avaliable from B&Q in a rather large packet for £3ish


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

i got the B&Q stuff, it does a good job of removing burnt on soot and tar especially when used with Autosol but does have a tendancy to dull the chrome a little. I always follow up with autosol and a microfibre to polish it to a shine.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I would personally avoid using steel wool unless it is absolutely neccessary because it does have the capability to instill scratches in chrome exhaust tips. I would try a good metal polish and a MF cloth first and see how that works, then if you need more cutting power I would start with 0000 steel wool. In my opinion, going straight to something like 00 steel wool is like looking at a car to correct and jumping straight for a heavy cut compound without trying a less aggressive approach first.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

christian900se said:


> I would personally avoid using steel wool unless it is absolutely neccessary because it does have the capability to instill scratches in chrome exhaust tips. I would try a good metal polish and a MF cloth first and see how that works, then if you need more cutting power I would start with 0000 steel wool. In my opinion, going straight to something like 00 steel wool is like looking at a car to correct and jumping straight for a heavy cut compound without trying a less aggressive approach first.


a fair point, however there are times when wire wool is needed without doubt, like the tailpipe on this car when a few scratches that might be inflicted aren't the end of the world..;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166554


----------

